# Ferritin is 31



## Pinkj265 (Apr 6, 2015)

Doctors say my ferritin is normal: 31 (30.00-400.00) and that I don't need to take iron supplements anymore so I don't know why I have dark circles under my eyes and I have strange cravings despite eating well and my weight is staying the same?

Cravings:

Nutella
Red sauce
Brown sauce
Vinegar
Marshmallow spread
Salt
Sugar
Pepper
Yeast extract
Ice


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

It is not; it should be 50 to 100, the closer to 100, the better!


----------



## Pinkj265 (Apr 6, 2015)

Andros said:


> Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better)
> http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> It is not; it should be 50 to 100, the closer to 100, the better!


Thank you Andros, my ferritin has never been in the 50 to 100 bracket and my ferritin results go back to 2010.

Jul 2010: 29
Mar 2012: 44
Jul 2013: 14, given iron tablets
Oct 2013: 21
Dec 2013: 22
Apr 2014: 16
Sep 2014: 28, doctor said my ferritin is borderline so I didn't need any more
Feb 2015: 19, another doctor put me back on the iron
And then this March's


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have a monthly cycle - you need to know when lab's were drawn in your Cycle.

I was in the battle of getting my iron up - having a monthly cycle and falling back to the beginning point.

You should be toward upper range in Ferritin and you are in range on bottom.

Do you have fatigue or heavy periods?


----------



## Pinkj265 (Apr 6, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> If you have a monthly cycle - you need to know when lab's were drawn in your Cycle.
> 
> I was in the battle of getting my iron up - having a monthly cycle and falling back to the beginning point.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have fatigue all the time and heavy periods every month.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

My ferritin was 28 and the doctor told me it was fine.

It wasn't. I knew from experience that low ferritin makes me feel terribly tired and weak.

When I went back on the iron tablets, I felt much better.

I keep taking one tablet a day - it seems to act as a maintenance dose. If I stop taking it, I feel it very quickly.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Pinkj265 said:


> Yes, I have fatigue all the time and heavy periods every month.


Believe it or not - low Ferritin causes heavy bleeding -

Iron is something you can buy and supplement on your own - Feradix is a good liquid and very absorb-able form of iron.

I never could tolerate iron supplements and opted for endometrial ablation. My Ferritin is now in top range.

Good luck {{hugs}}


----------



## Pinkj265 (Apr 6, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Believe it or not - low Ferritin causes heavy bleeding -
> 
> Iron is something you can buy and supplement on your own - Feradix is a good liquid and very absorb-able form of iron.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'll do this.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better)
> http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> It is not; it should be 50 to 100, the closer to 100, the better!


Andros, is this still an accurate statement? I'm wondering because it seems like we've had several posters recently who have posted different ranges for ferritin. For example, this poster is saying his/her lab's range goes up to 400. It makes me curious...


----------



## Pinkj265 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry, my credibility seems to be coming into question. So in that case I give up. I give up correcting my iron, I give up taking the thyroid medication and I give up posting on here. My symptoms don't seem to be taken very seriously by some.

The thyroid meds made me feel awful anyway so what does stopping it matter?

May I have a good life.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Pinkj265 said:


> Sorry, my credibility seems to be coming into question. So in that case I give up. I give up correcting my iron, I give up taking the thyroid medication and I give up posting on here. My symptoms don't seem to be taken very seriously by some.
> 
> The thyroid meds made me feel awful anyway so what does stopping it matter?
> 
> May I have a good life.


Pinkj265,

I don't think Octavia was questioning your credibility - but rather the strange lab range.


----------

